# Viper 5501 remote start - adding an alarm



## thefairbanks (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey everyone.

I just bought a Jeep that has a Viper 5501 remote start system already installed in it. I would like to add a security system to it as well. Is there a Viper alarm system available that can just hook into the existing Viper 5501 system and work off the same remote? By doing so making it a whole lot easier to operate and install?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

thefairbanks said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I just bought a Jeep that has a Viper 5501 remote start system already installed in it. I would like to add a security system to it as well. Is there a Viper alarm system available that can just hook into the existing Viper 5501 system and work off the same remote? By doing so making it a whole lot easier to operate and install?


 Your best bet would be to go to a authorized DEI dealer and have an all in one systemreplace what you have.


----------

